
Today's software developers are the ivory tower architects of tomorrow - kiyanwang
http://www.codingthearchitecture.com/2018/02/09/todays_software_developers_are_the_ivory_tower_architects_of_tomorrow.html
======
collyw
Leaving software decisions to developers is probably a good thing. Architects
/ project managers often haven't got their hands dirty in code for a while.
Are they the best people to be making decisions at that level?

